# Ebay purchase



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I just thought I would post this as it makes a change for something to go right!
Yesterday afternoon, I ordered from ebay, a fan for my house central heating boiler.
This morning, it arrived at about 0915 hrs and I fitted it and it was working before noon :smile2:
OK, I could have done it quicker:wink2:
But doesn't it make a change to have something go right


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Incidentally, last week, I went to PC World, and I looked around for well over one hour and not one sales person came to me.
I then went over for some advice, and all I got was lies about the product, and a pushy salesman trying to sell all the add ons:frown2: 
So I went to Currys, a little better, although the same retail group, but again the salesman tried to sell a produce that I did not want. Also a woman shopper was in there, and she told me that she walked out of PC World because no sales person gave her help!
Last night, I was reading reviews about PC World. There was a total of over 600 and their score was 0.7% yes zero point seven score out of 10


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I use Ebay all the time, very few problems and the prices are good.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

It always amazes me that when you are using the internet for 'real world' stuff you get a much better experience.
I've ordered stuff like electric elements for ovens and pumps for washing machines.
They always fit and they always work. And arrive very, very quickly!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think the online shopping experience is getting much much better now. Its the first place I look now for just about everything. On the downside its probably contributing to the demise of small town high street shops but its just progress unfortunately. Not so in Teesdale and the Dales where I live as anyone found using technology is more than frowned upon. A young girl was burned at the stake in Barnard Castle the other day for being suspected of being a Witch after sending a Tweet from a smart phone while crossing the road. 

PC world. Box shifters really. I do sometimes go in just to have a laugh at the garbage their sales people try and tell you about their IT stuff. Try this company for IT.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I must admit, I do use ebay and Amazon and I usually pay via PayPal.
The reason I started the thread, was because recently there have been quite a few negative reports about ebay and more recently PayPal.
Although, I can't say I buy every week, I can say, I have only ever had one problem and that was with an Amazon seller. Amazon resolved it very quick and refunded my money!
Never had a PayPal problem at all!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Small town centre shops do not sell what I want, so have to revert to the internet, no comments please.The days of the small shop has long gone, what is left sells on the internet as well.

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

cabby said:


> Small town centre shops do not sell what I want, so have to revert to the internet, no comments please.The days of the small shop has long gone, what is left sells on the internet as well.
> 
> cabby


No comment! :wink2:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Before our trek south last year we ordered a light weight aluminium table from Ebay, when it arrived it had a small dent in one of the slats so I sent a photo of the dent to the seller. I waited for a response but after a period of time when I didn't receive one I sent negative feedback, that got a response and a claim that their IT link had been playing up and as a sign of good faith would we accept the table free of charge. Would we? The table was £50.00 so we graciously excepted their apology. We use Ebay a lot. :grin2:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I've started using ebay .de (Germany) especially for electronic goods lately taking advantage of the weak euro. Pay with my Caxton euro card that I have registered with paypal so no exchange cost. You have to be careful though because unlike here not every seller will take paypal and it is embarrassing trying to pull out of a purchase after you have pressed the buy button if you don’t speak the language.

Service is good generally, I bought an item worth £50, that turned up damaged, sent in the photo and they arranged a courier to pick it up at their expense and sent a new one out.I have used ebay without serious gripes since 2002 and have purchaser feedback exceeding 500.


Dick


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I also have purchased via ebay from Germany.
Two solar panels and at different times.
I have also sold to mainland Europe.
No problems at all and no problems with PayPal


----------

